# One of my birds ESCAPED!! HELP!!!!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

One of my young birds flew out the loft door when I went in today! I have NEVER had this happen before.
I don't free fly my birds so I don't have a trap 
 She went onto the roof of my house first, then into the pine tree over the aviary and sat there for about 45 minutes. Then went back to the roof closest to the loft. When I came out the door it startled her and she took off. I could see her flying over the house and neighbors house for about 10 minutes. I haven't seen her for about an hour now! I'm guessing all this free flying has made her tired and hoping she's sitting in a tree resting (heavily wooded)
I hung some large cages on the upper part of the loft hoping she'll go in one when she's hungry.
She's a young bird (one of my babies) - and boy is she FAST!
What do you think? Will she come back and try to get in? Suggestions? PLEASE!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

One of my rescue pigeons escaped once, he came back after 3 days. 

There was also a pigeon that I had found as a squab, I released her in the garden with an adult, they both flew away, but the youngster was home the next night.

Hopefully your pigeon will have a fly around and decide that there is no place like home...but it may take a few days.

Cynthia


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

There are NO pigeons where I live, so its not like she can join a flock or anything. I'm just very worried about her.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

play it buy ear, hope it al works out!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think she'll come back. Getting her back in might be the problem. Hope she returns.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I think she'll come back. Getting her back in might be the problem. Hope she returns.


I hung large cages with food and the doors open on the outside of the loft, and also enclosed a place under the eve of the loft where the birds inside the loft perch at the top. Hoping she will try to get next to them (on the outside). If she goes up in there I can sneak up and close off the end that I left open for her.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That's a good idea, putting out cages with food. If she has a pigeon friend(s), you might have them in another cage nearby up where they could be seen and heard. You know how social these birds are, so that might encourage her to come down.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

TerriB said:


> That's a good idea, putting out cages with food. If she has a pigeon friend(s), you might have them in another cage nearby up where they could be seen and heard. You know how social these birds are, so that might encourage her to come down.


I haven't seen her since about 1pm.
One of the cages I hung on the door to the loft. The birds are hanging off the screening on the inside of the door. So from the outside it looks like they are IN the cage. I'm hoping that helps attract her into the cage.
But I haven't seen her around. I've been out shaking her food can. 
Its getting windy and it looks like were going to get a storm.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jun 25, 2009)

I wouldnt be too overly concerned. Like others have said, get a live trap and some feed. I let my birds free fly and have 4 birds regularly stay out past there "curfew". I have used a live trap with feed set on the ground next to the flight pen. If that doesnt work, hopefully your bird will roost near by the loft, wait till after dark and use a flash light to "spot light" the bird. Should be easy enough to either grab by hand or use a light wieght net.

Good luck,
WiskeyJaR


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

WiskeyJaR said:


> I wouldnt be too overly concerned. Like others have said, get a live trap and some feed. I let my birds free fly and have 4 birds regularly stay out past there "curfew". I have used a live trap with feed set on the ground next to the flight pen. If that doesnt work, hopefully your bird will roost near by the loft, wait till after dark and use a flash light to "spot light" the bird. Should be easy enough to either grab by hand or use a light wieght net.
> 
> Good luck,
> WiskeyJaR


Thanks, I'm just worried because I don't free fly my birds. So their not "street wise" and I have alot of hawks around here.
When she was sitting in the pine tree, my resident red squirrel was sitting next to her, and they were nose to nose checking each other out.
The squirrel was probably asking her if she brought any food out with her!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Try to keep positive.

Star, my pigeon that escaped, had come to me as a juvenile with a broken wing. The bone was sticking out through the skin and had to be filed down so that the skin could be stitched over it. It was a miracle that he was able to fly at all and then he escaped just as 3 days of bad gales started. There are no pigeon flocks around here, so he must have been alone for three days.

When he got back I had no trouble catching him, he was so intent on getting back into the aviary that he was oblivious to anything else.

The released juvenile, Sammy, was even more pathetic. She couldn't get into the aviary (she had never been in that aviary but wanted to be near other pigeons) so she decided to roost clinging to the hardware cloth. All I had to do was pluck her off the wire and put her in the aviary.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement!
I'm just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

are you sure it is a hen?

if it is a cock you should but a few hens out side the loft in a cage. i have done this and it worked.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Waynette. Sorry about your bird. I had four of mine get out before we built the aviary. They were in an enclosure, and a squirrel chewed through, and they went out the hole he had made. I almost had an attack! Three of them came back and clung to the outside of the wire trying to get back in after about an hour. We were able to catch them, the fourth one stayed out for a couple more days. We left food in the box feeder that was just outside of the enclosure. One morning, I looked out and saw her on the outside of the wire, and her closest buddy on the inside, looking at each other. I was able to coax her into the feeder for some popcorn, and I cornered her in there. Your bird will probably come back when she gets hungry. Will she come to you if you offer her food? This is where teaching them to love peanuts comes in handy. Hopefully, she'll go into one of the cages, and stay there til you find her. I do think she'll come back, it's just catching her when she does.


----------



## onestop2050 (May 7, 2009)

one of my youngsters had did the same exact thing to me and flew out when i opened the door and she came back 4 days later and stayed put till i opened the door and flew in,she was real hungry and thirsty.good luck


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It should be back. When it stayed for 45 minutes that was a good sign. It was studying the place. I hope this is homer though. These birds may not be street wise, but they have inborn survival mode that kicks in when they are in danger as long as they are not too young.

The first time I had my loft I did an English style system where I have no traps at all. I just open the door and call them in. I then put a trap door when I noticed that some can escape. I wish you luck!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

seanG said:


> are you sure it is a hen?
> 
> if it is a cock you should but a few hens out side the loft in a cage. i have done this and it worked.


I'm not positive, the bird is very sleek with a small head. I'm guessing hen.



> Jay3 Hi Waynette. Sorry about your bird. I had four of mine get out before we built the aviary. They were in an enclosure, and a squirrel chewed through, and they went out the hole he had made. I almost had an attack! Three of them came back and clung to the outside of the wire trying to get back in after about an hour. We were able to catch them, the fourth one stayed out for a couple more days. We left food in the box feeder that was just outside of the enclosure. One morning, I looked out and saw her on the outside of the wire, and her closest buddy on the inside, looking at each other. I was able to coax her into the feeder for some popcorn, and I cornered her in there. Your bird will probably come back when she gets hungry. Will she come to you if you offer her food? This is where teaching them to love peanuts comes in handy. Hopefully, she'll go into one of the cages, and stay there til you find her. I do think she'll come back, it's just catching her when she does.


OMG I'd be a basket case!


> RodSD It should be back. When it stayed for 45 minutes that was a good sign. It was studying the place. I hope this is homer though. These birds may not be street wise, but they have inborn survival mode that kicks in when they are in danger as long as they are not too young.
> 
> The first time I had my loft I did an English style system where I have no traps at all. I just open the door and call them in. I then put a trap door when I noticed that some can escape. I wish you luck!


That makes me feel a little better. I thought that. She was looking all over, checking things out. Then she circled (over head) before she disappeared from site. 
I just came in from checking around the loft with a flashlight. No sign of her and its pouring out! Hope she makes it home.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Waynette..........I feel so sorry for you. I don't free fly my birds either. I cannot imagine how frantic I would be if one of my birds got out. I can only imagine what you are going through.

I hope your little one has found somewhere safe to stay out of the rain for the night. I will say prayers for her safe return to you.

Sending you comforting hugs and high hopes for your birds safe return. 

REgards,
Louise


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe you need to design some sort of trap, or way IN, just in case she comes back. That's what I did. The box feeder that I mentioned, I attached to the outside of the enclosure, then cut a hole in the enclosure (at the back of the feeder). I put the popcorn in the feeder, and when she went in, I opened the whole that lead into the enclosure, went around the other way, to the front of the feeder, and shooed her into the enclosure. It worked great. When we built the loft, I made sure to have a place built in, so that they can get back in if it ever happened again. Or if I ever decide to free fly them, it would be very useful. If she comes back and you're not there, how will she get in? Glad this happened on the weekend. Maybe she'll get hungry enough to come back today. As far as that rain last night. We got the same storm, and it came down in torrents. I'm thinking by today, she'll be looking for home. I'm praying for her return.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure what you set up is, but if you can open an aviary but block it so the others can not get out, she may fly in that to get close to her flock...just to keep a postive on this, I had a frillback get out not long ago, well he trapped in with my homers, the last time I saw him he was way up in a tree, while I was in the house he made his move, never had taught him that, but he wanted to be with the others. I think me not being so close made him come down on his own...give it some time, if she was hatched there she won't go far. but be careful not to spook her away farther...it is easy to do...you try to get close and then they just fly up and away...so she has to do it herself....hope all goes well...I think you will get her back..


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

One of my pigeons I tried to "resettle" is living with ferals down the street on top of 7-11!!!!!! :0


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jun 25, 2009)

any luck on getting bird back yet? Heres hoping all is well.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

No sign of her yet.
I have some pretty good traps set for her if she comes home - I'm home until Tuesday morning, then back to work. I hope she comes home before then 
I just drove in the yard and saw a big shadow, I looked up and a Bald Eagle was gliding by overhead


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> No sign of her yet.
> I have some pretty good traps set for her if she comes home - I'm home until Tuesday morning, then back to work. I hope she comes home before then
> I just drove in the yard and saw a big shadow, I looked up and a Bald Eagle was gliding by overhead


Well, hopefully by Tues. she'll be safely back home. Unless she doesn't know her way. I'm wondering if she's perched somewhere in the trees watching, and you just can't see her. It's not like she has a flock to hang with out there. Do you have an aviary attached to the loft. I don't remember that you had one. That would make things a bit easier.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Well, hopefully by Tues. she'll be safely back home. Unless she doesn't know her way. I'm wondering if she's perched somewhere in the trees watching, and you just can't see her. It's not like she has a flock to hang with out there. Do you have an aviary attached to the loft. I don't remember that you had one. That would make things a bit easier.


It is heavily wooded around me, and with ALL THE RAIN we've had, the trees are quite lush!
My loft opens to a flight cage - can't be closed off. Thats why I hung the cages(with the doors open) around the outside and on the door (that she came out of).
If she wants to get next to the other birds, she has to go into a cage. And each cage has food and water in it. They are attached around the top of the flight cage. They are big cages (guinea pig and ferret size)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like you have it covered. I hope she's back soon.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

My next door neighbor just told me that she saw her around 4 (I wasn't home!) flying around the loft. She tried to land on the loft roof but its metal, she kept sliding. So she landed on the edge of the house roof. And was flying in the trees around the loft. She said she never went near the cages or hung from the flight cage.
I've been shaking her food can for about 2 hours! And looking in the trees with binoculars. I don't see her anywhere!
whats up with that?!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The sun is almost down. Should I keep calling her or is she settled down somewhere for the night?
I also changed the food dish in the biggest, most accessible cage - I put her big metal dish that she will recognize (hopefully)


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

That's good news Waynette. At least you know she made it through the storm and the night and that a preditor didn't get her. She knows where her home is and when she gets hungry enough, hopefully she will go into one of the cages for food and water.

All you can do is keep an eye out for her and hopefully she will be safe back with the other birds soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At least she knows whee she is. I think she'll eventually go into one of the cages for food. Just hope she stays in it. At least, if she goes in for the food, you know she's being fed, and it's only a matter of time til you catch her. She's probably settled down for the night, but she must be hungry.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> At least she knows whee she is. I think she'll eventually go into one of the cages for food. Just hope she stays in it. At least, if she goes in for the food, you know she's being fed, and it's only a matter of time til you catch her. She's probably settled down for the night, but she must be hungry.


I'll be up at the crack of dawn waiting for her!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck. I hope you get her tomorrow Waynette.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope that was your bird. I usually put food and water on top of my loft roof just in case my lost bird comes back and I was not home. If that was your bird, then there is a chance that it will come back. It took off to find a safer place. Usually my lost birds come home in the afternoon most likely because that is the time I feed them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RodSD said:


> I hope that was your bird. I usually put food and water on top of my loft roof just in case my lost bird comes back and I was not home. If that was your bird, then there is a chance that it will come back. It took off to find a safer place. Usually my lost birds come home in the afternoon most likely because that is the time I feed them.


There are NO pigeons where I live so I know it was mine.
My neighbor tried to coax her into the cage - she said she was within arms reach but wouldn't let her touch her. I hope she didn't scare her away!
I'm up and watching for her. I put food and water in the cages around the loft for her. I live on a pond so there's plenty of water around.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

She just came back, but she's flying all over the place and won't come down! She's going from my roof to the trees and swooping down.
Any suggestions?


----------



## raptor (Jun 14, 2009)

hmm. bring one of her buddies out in a carrier and scatter food around? maybe when she alights to eat you'll be able to catch her. is it almost night over in your area? if it is, maybe you can track her till she roosts for the night and try to get her in the dark. good luck!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

raptor said:


> hmm. bring one of her buddies out in a carrier and scatter food around? maybe when she alights to eat you'll be able to catch her. is it almost night over in your area? if it is, maybe you can track her till she roosts for the night and try to get her in the dark. good luck!


LOL, its morning here - so I guess I have a long day ahead of me!
She's having a grand time flying around, doesn't seem to be too hungry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Got Her!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I guess she was hungry after all!.....VERY hungry, AND there's no place like home for sure 
Thanks guys, I wouldn't have gotten thru this without your support (I know I know, she just got loose. Not like she was sick or anything) - but I'm still a worried mom 
**what worried me most was that I'M MOVING! and I didn't want to have to leave her behind**


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Wayntte..............GREAT NEWS!!!!! I knew if she got hungry enough she would come in.

I just love happy endings!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

lwerden said:


> Wayntte..............GREAT NEWS!!!!! I knew if she got hungry enough she would come in.
> 
> I just love happy endings!!!!


Me too!  Thanks


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jun 25, 2009)

YEA HEY. Glad to hear you got her back  Sure is "peace of mind" to have all the little ones home safe.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wonderful news...you'll sleep a lot better tonight...and so will she!

Cynthia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*AWESOME!!!* So glad you got her back safely before your move!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I thought she's come back. I'm glad. When is the move?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

YAY!!! I have been hoping and thinking of her safe return! What a RELIEF for you both!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

AHH, relief - yes! She slept ALL day (after she picked all the corn out of her feed). And I had a great nap too 


> Jay3 I thought she's come back. I'm glad. When is the move?


I'm slowly moving small stuff and boxes now. (thats where I was yesterday when I missed her) I have some painting to do and finish the new loft for the birds. Full move should be in August.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats! Happy birds want to come home. I know the feeling of getting worried.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Congrats! *Happy birds want to come home.* I know the feeling of getting worried.


I like that thought!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Any news on your escaped bird? I hope it has returned. I have had young birds stay out upon first being released and was able to capture them at night on the coop because they do not fly at night.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I'm slowly moving small stuff and boxes now. (thats where I was yesterday when I missed her) I have some painting to do and finish the new loft for the birds. Full move should be in August.


That's good. Maybe by then summer will have arrived in New England. And you'll have time to get everything settled before Fall.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah!!!!!!!! Im so glad you got your little bird back, she sure had an adverture. I guess you can put that in your hat for experience, not that you want it to happen again, but everytime something happens you learn alot from it. I did'nt have a clue what to do when mine got out, but it is good to know they stay around and want to come back...I was not sure if he would just take off or what, so if it happens again I won't be a basket case or as much of one, like before because I know they will come back, or can come back if they can. good luck with the move.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Jun 25, 2009)

ever wish your birds could write a book? I know by birds would have a lots of tales to tell.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, just a suggestion, but I have pet screen attached just inside the door to the loft. It is stapled over the top, and down one side. When I enter the loft through the door, I just push it out of the way. It works great, and no bird can get out. Besides, as you go in, you can see where everyone is. No birds will ever fly out over your head either. I bought mine at the hardware store out here, but I recently found that you can buy it buy the roll, large enough to use on a screen door.So that's, I think it was 84" by 36". Perfect for the loft door. And they sell this size at Home Depot for about $13. I'm telling you, it's absolutely wonderful for this. You should look into it. You'll never lose a bird from getting out the doorway. It's call pet screen, because it is very tough. A heavy screen, some kind of nylon or something covered in plastic. People use it on their windows and storm doors. And it hangs nice. It doesn't move if they fly around. It's heavy and kinda stiff. You'd love it.Here's what it looks like in my doorway to the loft.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, just a suggestion, but I have pet screen attached just inside the door to the loft. It is stapled over the top, and down one side. When I enter the loft through the door, I just push it out of the way. It works great, and no bird can get out. Besides, as you go in, you can see where everyone is. No birds will ever fly out over your head either. I bought mine at the hardware store out here, but I recently found that you can buy it buy the roll, large enough to use on a screen door.So that's, I think it was 84" by 36". Perfect for the loft door. And they sell this size at Home Depot for about $13. I'm telling you, it's absolutely wonderful for this. You should look into it. You'll never lose a bird from getting out the doorway. It's call pet screen, because it is very tough. A heavy screen, some kind of nylon or something covered in plastic. People use it on their windows and storm doors. And it hangs nice. It doesn't move if they fly around. It's heavy and kinda stiff. You'd love it.Here's what it looks like in my doorway to the loft.


That's a Great idea! And I just happen to have a roll that I was going to use to re screen a door - guess where its going this weekend 
I'm so nervous going in the loft now. All the babies I raised and some overly friendly adults get all excited when I come in to the loft - they fly to the door to greet me. 
I don't think her intent was to escape. When I went into the loft that day I wasn't fully awake (I have narcolepsy and take meds to stay awake). I usually stand straight, put a hand up high and shoo them away from the door. They just fly to the door to great me then run to the food dish.
This particular day I just opened the door and leaned over to the food dish  I saw her fly towards me and I tried to shut the door but she was too quick. She landed on the inside of the door, then I felt her jump on my back and bounced out the door. I think she was just as shocked as I was the way she zipped right around and landed over the back door of my house (10 feet away). The look on her little face was total confusion!
I just have to keep my wits about me and take my medication BEFORE I go out to the loft


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Any news on the escaped bird?


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

They sell these at petsmart pre-made with weights. I was just looking at them yesterday. 

www.bugoffscreen.com

http://www.doublevisions.com/screencurtain/screencurtains.htm


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I am somewhat new to this site, and just realized that there are pages after the first one. I wondered why all the conversation ended after the first day. I hope that explains the duplicate posts from me. I was really curious as to how you made out. I am glad you got your bird back. I love a happy ending.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ducklady said:


> They sell these at petsmart pre-made with weights. I was just looking at them yesterday.
> 
> www.bugoffscreen.com
> 
> http://www.doublevisions.com/screencurtain/screencurtains.htm


I checked out the link. They look good. Nice to know they sell them at petsmart, but I think the pet screen at the hardware and home depot is even heavier. It's made so that a dog can't even break through it. Very heavy.You don't need weights for them. They stay put even with the wind. I use one on a back door, so the dogs can go in and out when I'm home, and they jump on it, claw it and everything, and they can't hurt it. Just depends what you need. I like the heavy pet screen.


----------

